# Can anyone edit this pic of spotted draft



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, what a beauty, I love her icy blue eye. I'd love to draw her but I'd have to wait until someday when I'm not so busy with schoolwork.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

She's really pretty.
Here's a quick sketch I did of her using the headshot as a ref:








Feel free to colour or use it for whatever as long as the copyright stuff stays on. Hope you like it.


----------



## petersonfamilyfarm (Jan 28, 2011)

*Picture*

That is really pretty! Thank You so much


----------



## sjoj98 (Sep 29, 2012)

im new here but i had no idea this was a thread to a horse forum XD ive recently tried drawing the mare as a passed time and have enjoyed her beauty and when i clicked out of the picture and saw more i was like AAAAHHHHH angels are singing! i adore her colored eyes and have been speechless at her gorgeousness


----------



## sjoj98 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ahhhh I cant tag the pic of what I drew to here


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Im not sure what you ment by edit but here is one that I tried hope you like it
EDIT:: added one more I have alot of free time


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Had a lot of fun with this!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Subbing! Will edit them when I have some free time!  (which will probably be tomorrow...)


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

That was fun


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/3f3c7fdf8bd5d2061d37a421dcfa8d7d_zps553471b0.jpg. 
Hope that works


----------

